# The Lost Ones - Secretive Blood Angels Company



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi all, as I have said a few times, I am in the process of creating a Blood Angels Company - But not just a regular company! This is my attempt at making my own fluff for my own home brew Blood Angels company, so I hope you will take the time to actually read the fluff i have written/am writing down, but of course I cannot force you to do this  

Just for the record, I have NO intention of using these minis in games or nothing - I enjoy this hobby purely for modelling/converting/painting reasons 

The fluff:

The Lost – Secretive company of the Blood Angels chapter

_“Too long have we been forgotten in the abyss of darkness that consumes us – Too long have we been fighting for a cause that is not our own – Too long have we been seeking redemption, waiting for our time to come.

Now, that time has come and our fellow brethren have once again embraced us into their ranks. From this day forth we will operate side by side with the Chapter once again, but let it be known – We are Blood Angels no more! We will forever be lost for that is our faith in this world until the day we draw our last breathe and beyond! 

The enemies of the Imperium will feel our wrath, fueled by the rage that we carry within – Let the foul ones tremble before our might once again as we set for battle in the name of Sanguinius! OUR TIME HAS COME!!”_

-	Bellarius, Company Master of the Lost

The Company Master of the Lost, Bellarius, spoke these famous words on the day his company was welcomed back into the ranks of their fellow Blood Angel Chapter. 
Since then, the Lost Company have actively assisted the Chapter on various missions, some they have even undertaken themselves even though these specific missions had been deemed to dangerous for the Company by several Blood Angel counselors.

Up until the time when the Company rejoined the Chapter, not much is known about them. The Lost Company is steeped in secrecy within all ranks, from the simplest of infantry to the highest of command. It is known, however, that these proud warriors were once regular Blood Angel marines before they were banished from their home world of Baal. Some claim that these marines were banished because they embraced the black rage because of their will to control it and use it to their advantage. Because of this, enemies as well as friends feared them, and the Blood Angels chaplains took swift action against these heretics. They were accused of daemon worshipping and were sent away to take care of themselves. The Chapter, already being under the Inquisition’s searchlight, wanted no more trouble than they could handle so they unanimously decided to relocate these foul ones to other systems, as killing them would just have raised even more attention. Legend has it that these so-called “Lost Ones” were the original predecessors of the actual Death Company, wherein members of the Blood Angels who have fallen victim to the Black Rage are reformed into new groups to wage war and hopefully die on the battlefield. 
Skeptics, however, still claim that these space marines were nothing more than deranged lunatics with an increased blood lust and that there are no relations between them and the creation of the Death Company whatsoever. They also do not believe that they had the power to control the black rage, as this is near impossible and the only known Blood Angel to have ever accomplished this is Mephiston, the Lord of Death.

Other rumors about these lost ones include tales about a group of renegade Blood Angels, who detached themselves from the chapter and went around pillaging and destroying everything that came into their path, friend and foe alike. This earned them a reputation not far from that of the dreaded Orcs.

This information, however, should be treated as mere rumors as the truth has never been revealed by the Lost Company nor by the Blood Angels Chapter. Although proud of their history, whatever it actually may be, the Lost have no intention of revealing it to simple outsiders. 

Visually, the Lost Company tends to be draped in robes, at times so much that if not for their red armor they could be mistaken as marines from the Dark Angels chapter. Even after they were banished from the head chapter, they still adorned their power armor with Blood Angels’ iconography, the most prominent one being the drop of blood. The reason for this can be found in their mentality – They still fight like regular Blood Angels, but some say they have taken the aggressive battlefield tactics of the Blood Angels even further, something that not even the most skilled Blood Angel tacticians have been able to accomplish. Because of their skills in battle, the Lost Ones have now become the most feared and respected company within the ranks of their chapter. Their prowess on the battlefield has earned them great recognition, and some of their Blood Angel battle-brothers have even stated that upon seeing the Lost Ones in action, they were inspired with more valor and vigor than the chapter banner could ever infuse them with. 

Notable “Lost” Marines:

Company Master Bellarius:
This fearless marine leads his lost battle-brothers into fights, and is always present at the very front giving out orders and fighting alongside his brethren. He inspires everyone around him to achieve great feats in battle and his strength knows no boundaries. 
Rumor has it that Bellarius, before being exiled from the chapter with his followers, was the commander of the 1st company.
His tactical dreadnought armor is draped in robes, and is adorned by several Blood Angel iconographies. His great power-axe has severed many a foe, and his storm-bolter has been specifically crafted for Bellarius – He is the only one that can fire it. On his back he carries “the Scroll of Lost Secrets” – A name it has been given by the Blood Angels because they firmly believe that all information regarding the Lost Ones has been scribbled down on the parchment of this scroll. Bellarius, however, is the only one who knows what the scroll contains – and will forever be the only one to know.

Terminator Captain Razel:
A tactical genius in terminator armor is what this marine is. Razel has proven himself in countless battles as a fearsome warrior, loyal only to his fellow brethren. He loathes the Blood Angels, but battles alongside them only for the sake of honoring Sangiunius.
Razel leads a band of terminators into battle, and the sheer sight of these warriors can make even the strongest foe tremble.

Marine Commander Kali:
Kali is an incredible commander, with extraordinary close combat skills. Utilizing his relic twin-bladed power sword in battle is a sight to behold, and for his enemies - a sight they only see once. As commander of the tactical units in the company, he leads his units into battle along with his two subordinates: Veteran Captain Saul and Senior Captain Calistus. 

(sorry if I bored you)

Next up - Some actual marines:

Marine Commander Kali -








































(I will attach a backpack on him when he is painted)

Veteran Captain Saul:

































very simple conversion work on Saul - The SM commander box torso and legs assembled with a CSM Head and some plasticard.

I am currently working on Company Master Bellarius and will post WIP pics of him soon.

I hope you enjoyed this little display so far - More will follow!

C&C's are very welcome!! (again, sorry if I bored you with the fluff)

Edit: For paint reference and my skills at painting, check out this thread http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=44354&page=2 - It's Terminator Captain Razel from the fluff


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm curious, what did you form the Commander out of?

Models reflect the background story like very well. 

Impressed.


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

the commander is made of the following:

Normal marine torso and legs, greystuffed the robe on his torso, the tabard and the robe on his back. Right shoulder pad is from the SM commander box bits as well as the head, the right shoulder pad has been taken from an old, old chaos warrior regiment from the fantasy side of things.

The blades has been made from some REALLY old orc fantasy models (the ones that just stood there, with their arms to their sides, holding the sword up next to their bodies. then i plasticarded the "armor like round things and put a termi insignia on top of that and voila  

thanks for the nice feedback and rep mate, it keeps me going


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Enjoyed the fluff and the models are great, always been a fan of blood angels or rather there successor chapter the fleshtearers. Really like Commander Kali. Both marines are great, very dramatic poses.
One question on the fluff it says the lost company where sent away from the blood angels but now fight with them, are you going to explain how they managed to be remended and taken back by there brothers.

Cant wait to see more.

Would give you +rep but says have to sprend it around before I can give you any more.


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your comment Talos! Yeah about that little issue, It's kinda because they are quite secretive about their history, but I might reveal that later (not really THAT exciting i guess) But I think I'll explain that when I create a chaplain for these bad boys! really glad you liked it! 

Sneak Peak of the Company Master himself - Bellarius!









i'm really excited about this guy and I enjoy creating him very much! (I am currently shaving/filing off the chaos arrows on the axe)


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Great conversions mate and the fluff really well thought out. I especially like how you've kept the pre-heresy command structure of an overall commander and is captains.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Indeed some of the better marine conversions i have seen

Not over the top, but none of the prestege is lost

(Y)


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

@ CallumM27 - I'm really glad you liked the fluff! Writing it gave me even more encouragement to create this company, because I did not want to just do a "regular" army, so i'm really glad you liked it 

@ Orochi - You flatter me mate, really glad you like them! I'm hard at work to finish Bellarius so watch out for him 

More C&C's welcome!


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

Looking good Masito  Love the twin-bladed sword  Termie commanders looks like he means buisiness as well :d

keep it up


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow dude really nice and kool


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Love the twin bladed power weapon.


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

@ Bardictraveller: Thanks a lot man, hehe yeah I have gotten some more work done on the Termi Master and will post some pics later when i take them!

@ ChocoBuncle: Thanks! Glad you like them!

@ jpunk: Very glad you like it mate!

thanks for the support so far from all you guys! Can't wait to show you some more stuff!


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

Got some more work done on The Master himself, I'm still not done with him though although he might looked finished (missing some minor details, for example the scroll on his back)

Bellarius:

























































Enjoy! I also started to work on Senior Captain Calistus and will hopefull be able to post a few snapshots later on 

C&C's are very welcome!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice project man.

For the decoration of the armours (acording to your fluff) you should take a look at the new BA from the Space Hulk box.


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

*smallish update long overdue* - no pictures this time sorry 

I have basecoated and begun painting Kali and Company Master Bellarius (finished the base for the latter and have mounted him on it, pictures will appear very soon so stay tuned!)

I am in the process of moving all my things to a new apartment so please have patience with me hehe 

@ AM - Thanks for the comment! I might have to look some more on those models 

any other thoughts or comments on my models/fluff is much appreciated!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nicely done! Great pose and great conversion work:victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Excellent conversion work happening here. Have you decided on a paint scheme yet?

Also, out of curiosity, why don't you play the game at all?


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Masito said:


> Just for the record, I have NO intention of using these minis in games or nothing - I enjoy this hobby purely for modelling/converting/painting reasons


Ah, a man after my own heart. I too am in it only for the modelling, painting and reading. I don't think I could think of anything I'd rather do less than play a game of 40k (or any other fantasy/sci fi game, come to that).

Good job on the models, can't wait to see them finished. +rep


----------



## contorter (Oct 13, 2008)

The idea with the twinbladed powerweapon is just fantastic and it´s always fun to read good background story.. +rep and good luck with your project.


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

@ Damned Fist: Thanks so much for your comment! 

@ Wraithlord: Thank you very much Wraith! The paint scheme will be much alike the regular Blood Angels, using red as the primary color. I just want to have a deeper red. My Blood Angels terminator captain Razel is an example of this (I think you have commented on that one by the way)

Also, I don't play the game because, primarily I would have no one but myself to play with because I know nobody where I live that has any interest in Warhammer 40k. Secondarily, I just enjoy the models and converting them has become one of my favorite hobbies 

@ Wolfblade: Hehe good to hear that! Thanks a lot for your comment and rep as well mate!

@ Contorter: Thanks you very much for your comment mate, glad you like the weapon  can't wait to show some more when i get back to working on them!


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

those are some nice conversions you got going there. and the background story is nice liked it a lot. cant wait to see the paint work. keep them coming.


----------

